# Rigid Tile Saw



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

Anyone here used or looked at or heard anything about the 10 inch Rigid Tile saw? I am in process of making a purchasing decision on a 10 inch tile saw and was not considering the Rigid until I saw it today, it looks like a quality saw.

www.rubycon.us
Ruby Construction LLC 
Lancaster Kitchen Remodeling
Lancaster Bathroom Remodeling


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

You might want to check this thread:

http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=25462


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

See:
http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=25462

Sorry. Apparently Bill types faster than I do.


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

thanx guys, appreciate it. My little MK gave me an electrifying experience today so I'm going to have to buy a new saw faster than I was planning. Although it sounds like a mixed bag I think I may just try the Rigid. When it craps out I'll go to a Target or Felker.

www.rubycon.us
Ruby Construction LLC 
Lancaster Kitchen Remodeling
Lancaster Bathroom Remodeling


----------



## stephen9528 (Feb 27, 2008)

Bill_Vincent said:


> You might want to check this thread:
> 
> 
> are you a tile contractor??stone tile or ceramic tile??


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

If I am, are you gonna start bombing me with more pricelists for importing stone from China?


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Bill_Vincent said:


> If I am, are you gonna start bombing me with more pricelists for importing stone from China?


:batman: :shuriken: :gun_bandana: :tank::hang: :thumbsup: :laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

I am a big fan of ALL Ridgid tools. Since they have been acquired by Home Depot it makes for easy and usually painless exchanges and returns.

I have an assortment of the 18 volt cordless and I swear by them. I have, in the past, destroyed a couple of DeWalt 18v. Not a single complaint has ever come from my Ridgids.

All in all, if you are not satisfied with the performance, HD will gladly refund your $.


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

Bill_Vincent said:


> If I am, are you gonna start bombing me with more price lists for importing stone from China?


I got it the other day on MSN chat....ohh boy !!


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

I get em every day in my email, too.


----------

